# 4/10 3 mile reef blues 6 am - 11 am



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

Blues where on fire at 3 mile this morning, lost count on how many boated, 60 plus at least, all around 12" all empty bellys and skinny, perfect bait size, 15 or so short bsb, should have ran to pawleys but wind picked up so I bolted, nice to have the boat cleaned and home before noon,

the "renta boat douche baggery" gets thick at murrells inlet! boy do they love to anchor right dead smack in the middle of the channel


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

someone always gets hurt in that channel every year on the rentals, i bet capt dicks pays a crap load for insurance, i wish south carolina had a mandatory boaters saftey policy


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if they have to sign a waiver of sorts, the insurance would be astronomical...does anyone know where those head boats fish? I've seen them motoring out around 11 am, but don't know anyone who's ever gone on one


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i think they run out to 10 mile, i wanna go this summer and take my gps 
if u ever need someone to chip in for gas let me know


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*next week*

Ill most likely go next week, the rest of this week looks to sporty, Ill give you a heads up when the sea kick down


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*Gps*

I would NOT take your gps on board a head boat though bmcox. The cap'n won't take to that very much.

Those blues sure sounded like a blast man. You see any spanish out that way yet?


----------

